# Another failed Argentine invasion attempt..



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

I imagine nothing would have been heard about this if the derelict hadn't turned up.. 

http://en.mercopress.com/2015/10/09...-by-fisheries-protection-vessel#comment416918


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

I have picture in my mind of the crew of the yacht:
Bottle of gin in one hand, Argy flag in the other, singing patriotic songs - Decided it would be a good idea to Invade "Las Malvinas". 
But the boat did not want to play their silly game. 
How the crew got 'rescued' without the rescuer salvaging the yacht is a bit of mystery.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Enthusiasm has often been overcome by seasickness. One of the many reasons for having seamen on ships.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Sunday sailors, weekend warriors.
"But it didn't look that far on the map, and the sea wasn't rough in the pictures...."

Roy.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

A bit embarrassing for the invaders to be towed into enemy territory. However, when Cristina finally gets the ar*e, she can have political assylum in my house. What's a bit of botox?

John T


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Gin ML? Gin. Are we sure Argies would be drinking one of our national beverages?

I now suspect some nefarious scheme of MI6 or UKIP irregulars to discredit Mrs Krutchammer. They had to abandon when they realised they should be waving El Pinot Noire Locallo and huevos al caballo instead of gin and hammy, eggy, cheesy topsides.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

trotterdotpom said:


> A bit embarrassing for the invaders to be towed into enemy territory. However, when Cristina finally gets the ar*e, she can have political assylum in my house. What's a bit of botox?
> 
> John T


They .. the invaders.. were long gone....she was abandoned some time in September.....


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Howay, David, I accept your knowledge of Foster Seeley Phase Discriminators but "horse eggs" ... please! Apart from that, please remember that you're speaking about the woman I love.

John T


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

I think she is about to lay an egg..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtXH5w0Q5ug


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks like an acute case of St Vitas dance to me Cisco!

'Sydenham's chorea or chorea minor (historically referred to as Saint Vitus Dance) is a disorder characterized by rapid, uncoordinated jerking movements primarily affecting the face, hands and feet.'

Imagine being in bed with that! (==D) Oops! Sorry John!


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

I suspect no Argentine fisherman would expect to get any compensation or salvage from that particular vessel. That could be why they only rescued the 'crew.' (Please excuse the slightly serious tone of this post. There isn't much else to speculate on).


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

John T - That should have been Bife al caballo or Steak on horseback. (Grammatically related to toad in the hole although with a missing rider replaced with eggs instead of absentee amphibian with sausage).

Now you have forced me to googlecheck the reference I find several similar references to what macho argies would only do to one another below decks. Well below decks!

I think Mrs. Thatcher might have got further with the poll tax if she had explained and presented the concept "a la mode Kirchner".


----------

